# Soundeffekte



## Meister Eder (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin verzweifelt auf der suche nach einer Recource für Soundeffekte die umsonst und ohne Urheberrechte sind, sprich frei verwedet werden dürfen. Ich bräuchte zum Beispiel das typische klingeln eines Weckers oder plätschernden Regen.

thx

eder


----------



## Twos (14. Januar 2004)

DIES IST KEINE WERBUNG:-( 


Aber ich hole mir die Sounds immer von Flashkit.com.


----------



## Meister Eder (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo, hab ne Seite gefunden (Englisch) die scheint ganz gut zu sein:

Find Sounds


----------

